# Please help- wild bird nest possibly abandoned



## cheesynibbler (Apr 8, 2016)

My partner is at work and has found a birds nest in the wall with new hatchlings...we live in the Norfolk coast in uk, the hole the nest is in is 6cm and we have no clue what birds these are....

My partner noticed them as they are falling out of the nest/wall and onto the ground which is quite a drop...

He has not seen the mother or father bird come back within the last 6 hours (it is now 10:30pm here) to feed the chicks and has said they are calling for food at the front which is why they are falling out.

Please help advise what we should do, I can go tomorrow and buy a heat lamp if needed and provide for these babies but I'm not sure if that's the right thing to do or whether to leave them be.









Thanks for any responses I get, I haven't been online in a long time and when my partner noticed these poor babies falling on the floor you were the first people I could think of to turn to!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, I don't have any expert advice to offer here.

The RSPB says the following on it's site:



> If a healthy chick cannot be returned to its nest, it will be dependent on humans for survival, and should be passed on to an expert rehabilitator as soon as possible.


Considering these are very young wild birds, I would get in contact with someone who can help these birds. They seem quite young to be hand raised by someone who isn't an expert at it.

Is there any way that the people where your husband works could be scaring off the parents? Not on purpose, but just by whatever work they are doing. 
With the clear and close picture you/he has been able to get, it seems close contact is being made to the birds. Is there anyway that the people there are keeping the parents at bay by being so close?

If you can give us as much information on this as possible, that would be helpful. 

If the birds aren't being fed, I would call the RSPCA or a local bird organisation for assistance.


----------



## cheesynibbler (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes I just spoke to my partner and the nest is right next to the service door! Also the hole is so big as the company drilled it as such so they could see the cables! They are a satellite communications company. 

Thank you for your advice, I'm going to contact rspb and rspca depending on who I can get through to. See where I can go from there. 

Thanks x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesynibbler (Apr 8, 2016)

I contacted the rspca and they said to bring any chicks home that fell out the nest and keep them in a box with shredded paper and they would collect them tomorrow....

However...when my partner went out the check the mother bird was in the nest!!!    

So he's left the little bit of paper that he wedged in the bottom of the hole to stop them falling out and all seems well 

The rspca said that as the mother bird (likely a small songbird but obviously can't tell which) has chosen a tiny place to nest the chicks may fledge early meaning they will be hopping on the ground for a few days and that's fine as long as the mother is coming to feed them  

Will be letting the office know so hopefully use of the service door will be kept to a minimum  

Thanks for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Great to hear.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats great! I hope the little ones are okay, and I'm so glad to hear that there are such caring people in the world. 
They're cuties and I hope they do well


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad you were able to contact the RSPCA and that the chicks are doing just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Please*

You could take a small box with high sides. Secure it and add shredded paper. Cut one side a little lower for mom to get in but keep the kids together to keep them warm and safe if there is a safer place in a nearby tree or shrub the box could be strapped to the tree or shrub out of way of people and predators, The chicks will call mom and she will care for her kids. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Under the circumstances, this had the best possible outcome. 
The mother may have gone back to the nest when your partner wasn't looking for a quick feeding to the youngest chicks before taking off again. 
It's a relief that this wasn't a case of abandonment and hopefully these chicks will thrive and fledge in due time.


----------



## cheesynibbler (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you all, yes it was such a relief to find out the mum was back in and the chicks were apparently happy and quiet when she was back  

My partner has put a box underneath on the ground with shredded paper in to cushion a potential fall but so far none of the babies have fallen  

Such precious little things xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

